# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Авторское право...

## PAN

В свете неких некрасивых событий, произошедших на нашем форуме,
следует вновь серьёзно обратится к теме защиты авторских прав...

Речь пойдёт не о всеобъемлющих понятиях и не о многотомных сборниках российского и зарубежного законодательства, а о наших местных небольших вопросах...
Пока - в виде открытого, но регулируемого обсуждения...

Начну, с вашего позволения, с азов, а дальше - будет видно...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
На форуме размещено огромное количество авторских работ... Перечислять не буду... 
Обращаюсь к авторам:


Если вы действительно автор произведения (музыки, стихов, прозы, сценария, хореографической постановки, фото, видео, проги чудодейственной…:biggrin:), то ваше авторское право, в соответствии с Законом, уже возникло в силу самого факта создания произведения, вне зависимости от того, опубликовано оно или нет…..
А вот уведомить остальной мир о том, что вы автор данного произведения, можно лишь опубликовав его…
Закон не указывает конкретного способа публикации… Соответственно – выложив произведение на всеобщее обозрение на нашем форуме, пользователь уже обнародовал оное, закрепив таким образом в сознании общественности неразрывную связь между собой и произведением…:wink:

Единственными условиями при публикации являются (конкретно для нашего форума):
- Наличие объекта, охраняемого законодательством о защите авторских прав, т.е. наличие самого произведения.
- Наличие подписи автора (в т.ч. псевдоним, а в нашем случае ник…)
- Приписка автора, о том, что именно это сообщение он расценивает как авторское произведение, и о том, что любое использование оного – тока с разрешения и со ссылкой на первоисточник…
- Дата публикации (уже стоит автоматом в сообщении…)

Подытожим для закрепления:
Авторское право на произведение науки, литературы и искусства возникает в силу факта его создания ( ГК РФ, ст. ст. 8, 1259) . Для возникновения и осуществления авторского права не требуется регистрации произведения, иного специального оформления произведения или соблюдения каких-либо формальностей ( ГК РФ, п.4 ст. 1259)… Публикация - один из способов утверждения авторства. При этом достаточно указания имени автора или псевдонима ( в нашем виртуале - ника...), ибо автором произведения науки, литературы или искусства признается гражданин, творческим трудом которого оно создано. Лицо, указанное в качестве автора на оригинале или экземпляре произведения, считается его автором, если не доказано иное… ( ГК РФ, ст. 1257)…

Возникающие вопросы буду расстреливать превентивно…:biggrin:

1. Как человек докажет, что сообщение от форумчанина *PoopoKK* принадлежат Пупкину Арнольду Макаровичу, 1966 года рождения, проживающему по адресу РФ, Неверская область, г. Колоколамск, ул. М. Мауса, д.2, кв. 666…???
Ответ прост –  Под псевдонимами печатается и поёт каждый второй… Дойдет дело до суда – докажут….. 
2. Надо ли ставить знак *©*   ???
Ответ ещё проще – А зачем???... Этот знак говорит не о наличии у кого-либо права авторства, а о том, у кого в данный момент находятся исключительные права на использование этого произведения.

3. Что даёт регистрация произведения в РАО в плане закрепления авторских прав???
Ответ – ничего… У кого есть желание поспорить – в личку…

4. Является ли самостоятельным авторским произведением сборник сценариев, собранный одним форумчанином из десяти сообщений и предложений других форумчан???
Ответ – Да, является… Но при условии, что он приобрел (получил разрешение), в соответствии с действующим российским законодательством и законодательством тех стран, где проживают указанные форумчане, права на статьи, сценарии и пр., составившие сборник… И при условии, что те десять форумчан, в свою очередь, не стырили эти сценарии на соседнем форуме, а в поте лица сочинили самостоятельно…

5. А зачем ваще это авторство защищать???
Ответ – Это дело каждого… Сценаристы юмористических шоу стригут копейку за каждый гэк… А мы порой такие перлы в эфир выдаём бесплатно, что животы от смеха рвутся… С другой стороны – это часть нашего общения… Но иногда стОит подумать и оградить некую часть нашего творческого наследия от халявного растаскивания… Это касается прежде всего выстраданных, действительно авторских работ… В основном и не жалко – пользуйтесь на здоровье, только не забывайте указывать имя автора и ссылку на источник… :br:

----------

Piligrim (08.07.2016)

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*PAN*,
 Спасибо! Довольно интересно!
Почему же тогда некоторые из форумчан после публикация плюса авторской песни, не делятся минусом? ...Мол готовим альбом, у нас проект, пока минус нельзя, альбом выйдет...потом. Или всё таки есть моменты, когда хорошая песня может быть присвоена, как авторская, третьему лицу???

----------


## Лев

> минусом?  Или всё таки есть моменты, когда хорошая песня может быть присвоена, как авторская, третьему лицу???


Моменты были, есть и будут...:frown:

----------


## oleg99

*PAN*,
 Очень хорошо,что "просветили"-тема пригодится,для ознакомления..и вообще



> Сценаристы юмористических шоу стригут копейку за каждый гэк… А мы порой такие перлы в эфир выдаём бесплатно, что животы от смеха рвутся… С другой стороны – это часть нашего общения… Но иногда стОит подумать и оградить некую часть нашего творческого наследия от халявного растаскивания… Это касается прежде всего выстраданных, действительно авторских работ… В основном и не жалко – пользуйтесь на здоровье, только не забывайте указывать имя автора и ссылку на источник…


-особенно с этим трудно не согласиться!! :Aga: 
______________________________________________________
-Получается,что выложив что-то своё,допустим здесь ,на форуме_-можно ни о чём не беспокоиться,
-оно уже защищено собственным ником автора сообщения
(в нашем случае,на этом форуме)-или везде тоже?
Я правильно понял?

----------


## luudvig

> Почему же тогда некоторые из форумчан после публикация плюса авторской песни, не делятся минусом? .


Привет.Никаких "почему" не должно воще возникать.Слышь,я родил,ночи не спал,а ты мне (к примеру) - "почему не даёшь?" Не дал и не дал... Минус это аранжировка.Эксклюзив.На шару.А ты купи.Скоко можешь,стоко и предложи,перетри с автором.А то -  "Дай".Тут минус отошлёшь,так спасибо не услышишь,или получили вообще.Прошу прощения за возможную резкость.

----------

Людмила Горцуева (05.09.2016)

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Привет.Никаких "почему" не должно воще возникать.Слышь,я родил,ночи не спал,а ты мне (к примеру) - "почему не даёшь?" Не дал и не дал... А ты купи.Скоко можешь,стоко и предложи,перетри с автором.А то - "Дай".Тут минус отошлёшь,так спасибо не услышишь,или получили вообще.Прошу прощения за возможную резкость.


Да нормально всё! Тут дело каждого человека.
Вот к примеру...мне очень понравилась песня "Позвони", которую Вы выставляли. Могу я например...поменять пару слов в тексте, сделать немного другую аранжировку, а потом заявить, что это моё ДЕТИЩЕ???
Я потому и спрашиваю, что сейчас сам работаю над своими авторскими песнями...и такого не хотелось бы.

----------


## luudvig

> .и такого не хотелось бы.


Дружище,от этого порой не уйти.Козлы были и будут.У Долиной спросили как-то насчёт "заимствования" некоторыми Филимонами и др."звёздами" импортных мелодий ( не переделка)для своих текстов,мол чревато круглыми цифрами.Её ответ был: "А кто нас слушает?",ну имелось в виду в Европах.

----------


## SOSED

> Могу я например...поменять пару слов в тексте, сделать немного другую аранжировку, а потом заявить, что это моё ДЕТИЩЕ???


Насчет слов ничего сказать не могу, а насчет аранжировки - можешь заявлять!

К объектам авторского права также относятся:
......
......
производные произведения (переводы, обработки, аннотации, рефераты, резюме, обзоры, инсценировки, *аранжировки и другие переработки* произведений науки, литературы и искусства);
......
......

Производные произведения и составные произведения охраняются авторским правом независимо от того, являются ли объектами авторского права произведения, на которых они основаны или которые они включают.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Kot-dobryi*,
В довесок к предыдущему:

К объектам авторского права также относятся:
сборники (энциклопедии, антологии, базы данных) и другие составные произведения, представляющие собой по подбору или расположению материалов результат творческого труда;
Производные произведения и составные произведения охраняются авторским правом независимо от того, являются ли объектами авторского права произведения, на которых они основаны или которые они включают.

Т.е. если ты соберешь например песни уважаемого *luudvig*а и сделаешь из них несколько тематических сборников, то сборники, в том виде в котором ты их опубликуешь, - твои!

----------


## Kliakca

*Kot-dobryi*,я всегда вспоминаю в таких случаях китайцев.
*- В васа песня нет буква Ё, а наса есть и буквы в другая сторона.*
Изменение является "ремейком" или "ремиксом" на какую либо песню и автором "ремейка" или "ремикса" будет считаться создавший его, как и с песней "Мельница" Игоря Николаева, которую обработал ди-джей и использовал для своих концертов.
В противном случае получается, что надо всех форумчан, работающих на банкетах, вечеринках, кабаках, ресторанах пересажать за использование чужих песен, минусов и получения от них прибыли, без объявления перед пьяной публикой авторов текста и музыки???:eek:

А что касается минуса, то авторская песня зачастую пишется без минуса.
Электроакустика  + микрофон + голос и на эту запись накладывается панорама или вставляются отдельные элементы для украшения композиции.
Не все хотят платить за создание отдельного минуса записывающей студии, ведь для минуса нужна более качественная музыка и требует отдельных вложений, а если песня несёт ещё и коммерческий характер, то вряд ли кто даст такой минус. В крайнем случае, продаст при обоюдном согласии и в этом вопросе я полностью солидарна с Людвигом.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> В противном случае получается, что надо всех форумчан, работающих на банкетах, вечеринках, кабаках, ресторанах пересажать за использование чужих песен, минусов и получения от них прибыли, без объявления перед пьяной публикой авторов текста и музыки???


Отсюда вопрос...как же тогда быть с этой волной РАО, которая шныряет по заведениям, и требует авторских взносов за публичное исполнения. Меня это конечно не касается, не серьёзно отношусь к этой организации, просто интересно.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А что касается минуса, то авторская песня зачастую пишется без минуса.
> Электроакустика + микрофон + голос и на эту запись накладывается панорама или вставляются отдельные элементы для украшения композиции.
> Не все хотят платить за создание отдельного минуса записывающей студии, ведь для минуса нужна более качественная музыка и требует отдельных вложений, а если песня несёт ещё и коммерческий характер, то вряд ли кто даст такой минус. В крайнем случае, продаст при обоюдном согласии.


Ну а это вы мне объяснили ни как аранжировщику, а как ребёнку. Поскольку достойно сделать можно не только себе, но и всем желающим.:biggrin: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Не все хотят платить за создание отдельного минуса записывающей студии, ведь для минуса нужна более качественная музыка и требует отдельных вложений


А если не хотят, или нет денег, тогда какой смысл вообще связываться с исполнением авторских песен, и тем более с проектом, да ещё и коммерческим. Непонятно!:eek: :Ha:

----------


## Kliakca

> А если не хотят, или нет денег, тогда какой смысл вообще связываться с исполнением авторских песен, и тем более с проектом, да ещё и коммерческим. Непонятно!


А если они привыкли выступать в живую, пока здоровье позволяет, а запись песен нужна для ауди альбома или для рекламмы на радио и телевидение, перед приездом в другие города. В таком случае минуса им не требуются.


> Ну а это вы мне объяснили ни как аранжировщику, а как ребёнку.


В таком случае не понятна ваша реакция, что человек не даёт минус, до завершения проекта.


> Отсюда вопрос...как же тогда быть с этой волной РАО


Мне они пока не попадались, наверное очередное зарождение рекета.

----------


## PAN

:biggrin:...
Обсуждение началось - это радует...
Как всегда - присутствует необходимая доля каши в голове, которая возникает у людей, размышляющих о непонятном...
Пока просто читаю...

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*



> Почему же тогда некоторые из форумчан после публикация плюса авторской песни, не делятся минусом?


Их право... Как говориться - моя картошка, хочу - делюсь, хочу - с маслом ем...



> Или всё таки есть моменты, когда хорошая песня может быть присвоена, как авторская, третьему лицу???


Стырить можно всё... Но нужно понимать, что есть возможность наступления ответственности... 
Например:
В марте текущего года у меня стырили комп... Ничего особенного - гуляли люди ночью, решили погреться... Разбили окно, зашли... Погрелись найденной бутылочкой коньяку... В качестве сувенира прихватили ноут - чисто на память... Никаких злых мыслей - всё по-доброму... 
Поймали... Дело уже передано в суд...
Так и в описываемом варианте - присвоить можно, но если поймают - скорее всего указкой по  :Jopa: ...

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> я родил,ночи не спал,а ты мне (к примеру) - "почему не даёшь?" Не дал и не дал... Минус это аранжировка.Эксклюзив.На шару.А ты купи.Скоко можешь,стоко и предложи,перетри с автором.А то - "Дай".


 :Ok: ...
Иногда достаточно просто попросить - это если есть доверие и давние отношения...

*Добавлено через 36 минут*



> мне очень понравилась песня "Позвони", которую Вы выставляли. Могу я например...поменять пару слов в тексте, сделать немного другую аранжировку, а потом заявить, что это моё ДЕТИЩЕ???


Не можете...
Понятие плагиата распространяется не только на "цельнотыренные" произведения (а такие случаи бывали даже на нашем форуме...), но и на слегка изменённые...
Сложность в другом - такие дела решаются не грозным помахиванием пальца, а в порядке гражданского судопроизводства... что нудно, дорого и зачастую просто противно...

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*



> Насчет слов ничего сказать не могу,


Спорить не хочу - хочу посоветовать читать внимательно...



> 4. Является ли самостоятельным авторским произведением сборник сценариев, собранный одним форумчанином из десяти сообщений и предложений других форумчан???
> Ответ – Да, является… Но при условии, что он приобрел (получил разрешение), в соответствии с действующим российским законодательством и законодательством тех стран, где проживают указанные форумчане, права на статьи, сценарии и пр., составившие сборник… И при условии, что те десять форумчан, в свою очередь, не стырили эти сценарии на соседнем форуме, а в поте лица сочинили самостоятельно…





> Т.е. если ты соберешь например песни уважаемого luudvigа и сделаешь из них несколько тематических сборников, то сборники, в том виде в котором ты их опубликуешь, - твои!


Утверждение не совсем верно... Для легализации такого сборника необходимо соблюсти ряд условий...(См. выше...)
Пример - я собрал песни Эй.Би. Poogачевой и Ph. B. Cirкорова, записал сборник "Любимые песни PANа" - и в продажу???
Морду расквасят за такие шутки однозначно... не говоря уже об исках от правообладателей...
Надеюсь - убедил...

*Добавлено через 46 минут*



> В противном случае получается, что надо всех форумчан, работающих на банкетах, вечеринках, кабаках, ресторанах пересажать за использование чужих песен, минусов и получения от них прибыли, без объявления перед пьяной публикой авторов текста и музыки???


Вы будете смеяться, но по закону - почти да... Почти потому, что сидка - не для мелочей... Следует говорить - наказать в соответствии с действующим законодательством...

*Добавлено через 48 минут*



> как же тогда быть с этой волной РАО, которая шныряет по заведениям, и требует авторских взносов за публичное исполнения


РАО представляет интересы тех, кто заключил с ними договор...
Если вы им заплатите бабки - они будут шнырять и в ваших интересах...

----------

aichka (02.09.2016)

----------


## Вадимыч

> Если вы им заплатите бабки - они будут шнырять и в ваших интересах...


А если нет-то в своих :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> А если нет-то в своих


А если точнее - в интересах тех, кто им уже заплатил...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А в целом - не сбивайте обсуждение с основного нарпавления...:biggrin:

Пока речь идёт о том, как защитить права авторов, выставивших *свои* произведения на нашем форуме... Вопрос актуальный и требующий внимательного рассмотрения...

О том, как правильно "использовать" *чужие* права - поговорим позже...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Вы будете смеяться, но по закону - почти да...


Паша, получается,что и минусовки, расположенные на сайте МСК, уголовно наказуемы???:eek:



> РАО представляет интересы тех, кто заключил с ними договор...


А что это за организация и обязана она представлять документы или договор, который подтверждает, что они представляют интересы именно этого композитора или певца?

----------


## overload

*Kliakca*,
Скоро будет уголовно наказуемо даже использование браузера, так как он кэширует (сохраняет во временную папку) всё, что "видит" и "слышит".
Как же за это бабки-то с людей не брать!!!
Увидел картинку - значит, получил информацию. Комп её скачал - ты пират.

----------


## PAN

> получается,что и минусовки, расположенные на сайте МСК, уголовно наказуемы???


Про сайт МСК ничего говорить не буду, ибо у него есть владелец, который самостоятельно принимает решения...

Про "уголовнонаказуемость"...
Зачем так сразу??? Ответственность по авторскому прежде всего гражданско-правовая... Для уголовного преследования необходим состав преступления, предусмотренный Уголовным Законом... А для гражданского иска - достаточно самого факта неправомерного использования "чужого"...

А теперь самое главное...
Мы пока говорим не о минусовках и прочих материалах, гуляющих по сети, а о правах НАШИХ форумчан на их работы, опубликованные на форуме...
Позже вернёмся и к вопросам использования минусовок и к ответственности за плагиат... Уголовной, административной, гражданско-правовой и даже морально-этической (что особенно важно в творческом сообществе...)...
Но, как говориться, это уже совсем другая история...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Скоро будет уголовно наказуемо даже использование браузера


Надеюсь - не дойдёт...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Скоро будет уголовно наказуемо даже использование браузера, так как он кэширует


Игорь, кеш можно подчистить, а совесть нет!
Паша, спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## overload

Настя, многие совесть кэшируют...

----------


## luudvig

> Т.е. если ты соберешь например песни уважаемого luudvigа и сделаешь из них несколько тематических сборников, то сборники, в том виде в котором ты их опубликуешь, - твои!


Он их не оформит без согласия автора произведений,то бишь моего.Это и есть неправомерное использование "чужого"...

----------


## Kliakca

> Он их не оформит без согласия автора произведений,то бишь моего.


*luudvig*,в интернете на многих ресурсах делают тематические подборки сборников и выкладывают в сеть, значит и ваши песни могут скачать с форума и включить эти песни в сборник, не уведомив вас об этом. А вот если вы наткнётесь в сети на такой сборник с вашими песнями, то и предъявить притензии можно, хоть администрации сайта, хоть создателю сборника.


> Настя, многие совесть кэшируют...


Игорь, но при кэшировании совести в душе остаются болевые хвосты, от которых очень трудно избавиться или они делают вид, что им не больно.

----------


## Mazaykina

*PAN*,
Паш, спасибо тебе огромное!!! Действительно, очень важная информация.   :Ok:

----------


## PAN

Вернёмся к теме...

Вопрос на засыпку - какие вы знаете способы закрепления авторства на собственные произведения???

----------


## Kliakca

> Вопрос на засыпку - какие вы знаете способы закрепления авторства на собственные произведения???


1)Издательство в типографии или студии.
2)На форуме ставить дату желательно.
Хоть в сообщении и ставится автоматически дата, но выложенное может быть написанно раньше.
3)Зарегистрировать и получить сертификат.

----------


## overload

Есть способ Натахи Шмель... Написать самому себе заказное письмо, содержащее твоё произведение. Диск, стих, ноты. Дата такого письма будет превалировать над датой выпуска пиратского повтора, если дело коснётся суда.

----------


## Kliakca

> Дата такого письма будет превалировать над датой выпуска пиратского повтора, если дело коснётся суда.


Но там будет дата письма, а не содержимого.
Игорь, поясни пожалуйста.

----------


## PAN

> Издательство в типографии или студии.


Точнее издание...
Только издание не есть момент закрепление авторства...
Лучше говорить о публикации, т.е. обнародовании под своим именем... с обязательным указанием авторства и даты... Где произошла публикация - ваще не важно, важен сам факт...




> Есть способ Натахи Шмель... Написать самому себе заказное письмо,


Один из самых действенных и недорогих... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Но там будет дата письма, а не содержимого.
> Игорь, поясни пожалуйста.


Поясняю... В случае разбирательства суд будет принимать доказательства сторон...
Запечатанный конверт, вскрытый судьёй в процессе, будет принят как доказательство... ибо на конверте есть штапм Государственного учреждения Почта России с датой... Если вы послали себе письмо раньше, чем произведение начало гулять по сети (допустим по сети...) - то и дата на конверте будет раньше по времени, чем появление черных копий...


----------
Далее???

----------


## Kliakca

> Запечатанный конверт, вскрытый судьёй в процессе, будет принят как доказательство...


Кажется поняла.
Это надо дубликат отправить себе и не вскрывать его, пока не наступит момент административной ответственности? Правильно?

----------


## overload

*Kliakca*,
 именно.

----------


## PAN

> Это надо дубликат отправить себе и не вскрывать его, пока не наступит момент административной ответственности? Правильно?


Направить и не вскрывать... :Aga: 

А про "административную ответственность" скажу одно - не ломай себе пальцы об клаву...:biggrin: говори проще...

----------


## overload

*PAN*,



> говори проще


 "...када преспичит" - так? :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> говори проще...


Говорю.
Поняла.
Спасибо, мальчики.
Надо взять это на заметку.


> "...када преспичит"


:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> 3)Зарегистрировать и получить сертификат.


Тоже верно...
Можно и зарегистрировать...
Только есть одна закавыка...
Плата зависит прежде всего от тоннажа... и от штучности...
Одно дело зарегить прогу (одним куском) и получить расписной сертификат на своё чудо... Кинул в продажу - и стриги отчисления, пока пользуется спросом...
Другое дело - четверостишия... Носить по одному??? - никаких штанов не удержишь... Ждать, пока наберётся на сборник??? - это ж  опять годами писать в стол...

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*



> "...када преспичит" - так?


 :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ждать, пока наберётся на сборник???


Зачем?
Есть безплатные редакции, которые на последней странице публикуют любительские стихи, принесённые жителями города.
Это ведь тоже закрепление права и дата есть, и номер выпуска газеты.

----------


## PAN

> Это ведь тоже закрепление права и дата есть, и номер выпуска газеты.


 :Aga: ...
Только ноты и сценарии они публиковать не любят...:biggrin:

----------

Piligrim (08.07.2016)

----------


## overload

Есть ещё фича.
Заиметь в друзьях, скажем, крутого-Крутого композитора и сливать ему свои вещи. Он тебе башлять будет (разово, но много, зависит от крутости Крутого и твоего таланта) и под своим именем издавать.
А зато потом можно перед друзьями потрясывать черновиками и говорить, яростно сжимая бокал пива в отвыкшей от карандаша руке: это Я написал! 
А остальным всё равно будет по барабану, какой из двух крутых эту "ветерсморядулю" накатал.

----------


## PAN

> Есть ещё фича


Частая штука и не только в музыке...

Ещё какие мысли???

----------


## overload

Отослать своё произведение в другую страну.
Наши стихи, песни, полупрофессиональные фильмы им мало интересны, а служба закрепления авторства у них выше...

----------


## Kliakca

> Только ноты и сценарии они публиковать не любят...


Для этого можно обратиться к натариусу и услуга штампа не дорогая. :Aga: 
Можно попросить соседей оставить свои автографы и засвидетельствовать подлинность, 5 соседей и дата.

----------


## PAN

> Для этого можно обратиться к натариусу и услуга штампа не дорогая


Действительно возможный момент... Это для нот, малых и средних литературных форм...
Так часто делали (особенно в советское время)...
При этом нет необходимости штамповать каждую страницу - шибко дорогое удовольствие...:biggrin:
Делается опять таки с конвертом (пакетом), который нотариус опечатывает с описанием содержимого...
А насчет стоимости такой услуги - от 200 до 3000 рупий в зависимости от места событий, пухлости пакета и аппетита нотариуса...:biggrin:
В большими объемами поступали так - клали в конверт по одной странице из каждой главы... Уже достаточно...

----------


## overload

Только если за счёт штампа...
А то нотариус может сказать: а как я могу заверить твою писанину, если точно не уверен в том, что именно ты это написал?
Мало ли... может, всю эту "Войну" и весь этот "Мир" ты просто ручкой переписал у аффтара с ником "Лев"...

----------


## PAN

> Только если за счёт штампа...


Именно за счёт штампа и за счёт записи в журнал о совершении нотариальных действий... Фиксируется дата и факт, что при нотариусе в пакет положены описанные бумаги... Печати нотариуса суд верит безоговорочно, ибо доказать его неправоту крайне затруднительно...

----------


## Kliakca

> не уверен в том, что именно ты это написал?


Если переписанно, то с ранее изданного, зарегистрированного и этот номер не пройдёт, как доказательство.

----------


## overload

Тогда можно ещё арендовать депозитную ячейку в банке и туда положить свои творения.
Время последнего доступа тоже там фиксируется.
Только чтоб это не Чара-банк был... и не Русский дом селенга какой-нибудь.
Ведь это тоже реально.
Вместе с произведениями можно также хранить бабушкины золотые зубы... экономия.
*Kliakca*,
 а если я перепишу это произведение транслитом, да ещё из конца в начало - это будет считаться Лёвиным творением?
Я же не меньше труда на это положу... а глядишь, и поболее.

----------


## PAN

> Тогда можно ещё арендовать депозитную ячейку в банке и туда положить свои творения.


Можно...
Можно и в саду закопать... С запиской...:biggrin:
Банк - дорогое удовольствие...

----------


## overload

*PAN*,
 Паша, а разве дешёвое искусство стоит того, чтобы париться с авторскими?
По контенту - и траты, имхо...
Хотя... для иного автора две строчки могут являться самым ценным в его жизни капиталом.
Тут вопрос спорный.
Вот только искусство - вещь не субъективная. Если произведение востребовано массами - это произведение искусства (я не про прокладки, естественно).
Если же нет - это лишь "интеллектуальный экскремент данного индивидуума", не более того.

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
Игорь... 
 :br: ...

----------


## overload

Ну а что...
Я думаю, что всё зависит от амбиций автора, художественной ценности его произведения и вероятного дохода... формулу можете нарисовать сами, я в интеллектуальной математике не силён.
Когда человек что-то пишет, он, как правило, мало думает о доходе. Имхо, если обратное - это будет кич, однодневка, попса. 
Ну, написал. Произведение надо - обкатать. А как иначе? Человек может быть на 101 % уверен, что это вот его стихотворение - малевический квадрат в поэтике... а на деле - "торопыжкабылголодный проглотилутюгхолодный". Надо - получить некую оценку. Ну, папа-мама, друг-муж, сестра-двоюродная сестра - эта публика лишь дифирамбы петь будет. А *вообще*? Более объективно кто может судить? А незаинтересованные (то есть, малознакомые, а то и вообще незнакомые) люди. Следовательно - произведение так или иначе приходится *светить*...
О моральной стороне дела я не говорю - в нашем обществе сейчас нет морали ни на бакс (это я загнул даже, слишком дорого оценил). Допустим, 99 человек - похвалят, оценят, задумаются, поплачут, перепишут на память... а сотый - украдёт, выдаст за своё и продаст.
Потому - принципы сохранения авторства интересны лишь тому, кто бабло косить в дальнейшем хочет со своих перлов.
А плакаться за то, что-де "мой сценарий спёрли" - коли с такой лёгкостью он в Нет был выложен, с такой же лёгкостью можно написать и другой.
Мы легко отдаём лишь то, что нам легко досталось.

----------


## mrwoody

Пожалуй, я пойду, поюзаю пиратский софт.
Взгляну недавно-скачанный фильмец,
Затем, пересчитав количество альбомов и певцов
Что на компе, подумаю, "Ребята, мне кранты"...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Затем, пересчитав количество альбомов и певцов
> Что на компе, подумаю, "Ребята, мне кранты"...


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Volodя

*mrwoody*,
 Незнаю, но жил бы я в стране, где даже нельзя скачивать нелицензионные песни, думаю активно бы протестовал против закона об авторских правах... Как-то у нас в стране хотели выпустить закон об авторских и смежных правах, но благо, нашёлся активист, который доказал, что этот закон так же бессмысленен как плевать в небо...

----------


## Mazaykina

> нашёлся активист, который доказал, что этот закон так же бессмысленен как плевать в небо...


Ну да.... я с тобой поговорю, после того, как ты создашь что-то СВОЕ: поэму напишешь, песню или программу...

----------


## Volodя

> Ну да.... я с тобой поговорю, после того, как ты создашь что-то СВОЕ: поэму напишешь, песню или программу...


 Будь то песня, стих или поэма, они пишутся для публики. Единственное-без авторских законов будет сложно продать творение....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Единственное-без авторских законов будет сложно продать творение....


Да ну???  :Vah: :biggrin:
Вов, не парься! Когда приспичит что-то сотворить и подтвердить авторство- заходи. ОК?

----------


## Volodя

> Когда приспичит что-то сотворить и подтвердить авторство- заходи. ОК?


:wink: если уж хорошо приспичит!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
тобишь если я напишу какую-то авторскую работу, то мне прям здесь её зарегистрируют, не отходя от кассы, в смысле из дома??

----------


## swinging

Нет Вовка, всё далеко не так просто. Ты можешь быть автором поэмы, и получать крошечные авторские (или вовсе их не получать), а всю кучу бабок будет получать тот, кто рискнёт купить у тебя права на использование.
Строитель строит дом, он же не получает пожизненную ренту со своего "произведения" (кстати почему?).

Удачи!

----------


## PAN

Тааааак... Начинают появлятся новые мысли и новые вопросы...:biggrin:
И что самое ценное - может быть намеренно, а скорее случайно... эти мысли всё ближе подводят тему к тому, для чего, сосбственно, она и была создана...

----------


## Kliakca

> Незнаю, но жил бы я в стране


Не тот ли это Вовка, из страны "Незнайки", который уроки не хочет делать?:biggrin:


> если уж хорошо приспичит!


То всё равно не станет уроки делать...

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> эти мысли всё ближе подводят тему к тому, для чего, сосбственно, она и была создана...


Заинтриговал. Что там в конце, или в итоге? :biggrin:

----------


## overload

А в итоге всё сводится к тому, что в стране надо ещё пару десятков институтов открывать, которые будут готовить нотариусов и юристов.
Потому что скоро мы будем вынуждены регистрировать авторские права на походку, способы дыхания, плевания, держания ложки и сигареты, пуканье, поцелуи, поглаживание кошек, приготовление харчо и пельменей, и, как следствие и ближе к теме - авторские на принятие собственных поз при прослушивании музыки, просмотре фильмов и занятии любовью.

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*overload*,
 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Как расскажешь что нить!

----------


## barbarossa

Если наш способ плевать уникален, общественно полезен, продуктивен(т.е. гипотетически может принести доход) - обидно, что кто-то его позаимствовал.

----------


## PAN

> А в итоге всё сводится к тому, что в стране надо ещё пару десятков институтов открывать, которые будут готовить нотариусов и юристов.


Игорь... Институтов хватает...  Настоящих юристов - не очень...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Что там в конце, или в итоге?


Уже скоро...:biggrin:

----------


## swinging

> А в итоге всё сводится к тому, что в стране надо ещё пару десятков институтов открывать, которые будут готовить нотариусов и юристов.
> Потому что скоро мы будем вынуждены регистрировать авторские права на походку, способы дыхания, плевания, держания ложки и сигареты, пуканье,


А в итоге сведётся к тому, что нужно будет ещё две сотни институтов, которые будут выяснять претензии на смежные права "авторов пельменей" к "авторам пуков".

Удачи!

----------


## Volodя

> Не тот ли это Вовка, из страны "Незнайки", который уроки не хочет делать?


 Так! НАПОМИНАЮ! СЕГОДНЯ КАНИКУЛЫ, И ОНИ ПРОДЛЯТСЯ ДО СЕНТЯБРЯ!!! Таким образом напоминание об уроках а досуговое время-преступление против досуга!:tongue:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Строитель строит дом, он же не получает пожизненную ренту со своего "произведения" (кстати почему?).


Он строит дом по проекту (авторскому:biggrin:) и явлеятся чуть большим, чем просто раб сила, и получает за это деньги а не те самые копейки за авторство. 

Что касается написания поэм мной- бред! Даже если я то-то напишу, мне будет лень прочесть написанное... За последний год я читал только посты на форуме и газеты ингда... Ну и иногда для расширения мировоззрения-учебники... Но *ИНОГДА*:biggrin:

----------


## Ludik

Я по поводу защиты авторских прав.Может я чего не понимаю, но мое мнение такое:пусть люди пользуются! Ведь это так прекрасно, что ваше творчество кому-то нужно, доставляет радость и дает стимул к работе. У меня за годы моей работы много наработок, которыми  хочу поделиться, общаясь на форуме. Но я очень возмущена, что есть люди которые занимаются плагиатом, т.е. присваиванием чужого!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ludik*,
Так вот для этого мы и предлагаем авторские темы в разных разделах.
* Право первой публикации - ППП* . Если вы что-то выкладываете здесь или где-то на другом ресурсе, вы потом можете плагиатчиков ЗАСТАВИТЬ признать ваше авторство и потребовать удалить их копии. Есть уже и специльные сайты по поиску копирайтов.

----------


## Sveta_777

По РАО вопрос  сложный и неоднозначный рекомендую  изучить ч. 4 Гражданского кодекса РФ.

----------


## EVI

Сегодня наткнулась на обсуждение новых законопроектов, связанных с пиратским интернет-контентом: книгами, музыкой и фильмами. http://*********.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3227262.
Если я правильно понимаю, то со вступлением этого закона в силу либо форум прикроют, либо с него исчезнут все ссылки на литературу, видео, музыку ....  Ни того, ни другого очень бы не хотелось. Что думают Админ и Модераторы по этому поводу? Очень актуален вопрос:" Что делать?!"

----------


## PAN

> Потому что скоро мы будем вынуждены


Ну вот Игорь...
Немного не угадал, но в целом - ты почти пророк...

Как ты говоритшь - рупь с болванки???...)))

----------


## PAN

> По РАО вопрос  сложный и неоднозначный рекомендую  изучить ч. 4 Гражданского кодекса РФ.


Мысль правильная...
Но для того, чтобы иметь возможность понять, о чем написано в ч. 4 ГК РФ, просто необходимо изучить части 1, 2 и 3 указанного Кодекса... А до того - в обязательном порядке - теорию государства и права... Историю государства и права, как и остальные 50 спецдисциплин, на кой-то ляд впариваемых юристам при обучении, можно изучить вскользь, особо не парясь... Хотя римское право я бы посоветовал освоить... глубоко и вдумчиво...
По поводу РАО... Действительно неоднозначный... но здесь речь не о них и иже с ними... Здесь речь о вопросах возникновения авторского права, а не о передаче полномочий взыскивать авторские с пиратов, домохозяек и прочих супостатов...





> Сегодня наткнулась на обсуждение новых законопроектов


Как там у Булгакова??? 



> Если вы заботитесь о своем пищеварении, вот добрый совет - не говорите за обедом о большевизме и о медицине. И, боже вас сохрани, не читайте до обеда советских газет...


Все законы, необходимые для прикрытия любой интернет площадки, кроме личного блога сами знаете кого... - уже приняты и действуют... Другой вопрос - кому оно надо - бегать по мелочам... Пока отстреливают крупную дичь...

И опять сбиваемся с основной темы "Как защитить авторские права форумчан???" на тему "Как стырить и не сесть???"...)))

----------


## PAN

Да... Понадобилось немало времени на то, чтобы реализовать задуманное...
Но так всегда...
Если нужно сделать что-то масштабное - глупо надеяться на мгновенное...

Таки да, в результате мы это сделали...

Отныне наши форумчане имеют возможность получения Свидетельства о публикации своих авторских материалов...  :Ok: ...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...10#post4050710


Но, как вы можете догадаться... это еще не завершение разговора... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Выполняю однажды данное обещание...
Некоторые мысли по авторскому праву, озвученные в мартовском Питере, слушатели не записывали, уверенные мной в бесполезности сего занятия... и обнадеженные обещанием разместить эти мысли в виде статьи на страницах форума...

БукаФФ много, но среди них есть несколько фраз, довольно полезных для общего развития... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

*Авторство, авторское право в интернете...*

Вступительные мысли…

1. Законодательство на постсоветском пространстве формировалось на примерно одинаковых базовых принципах, поэтому содержание статьи будет актуально не только для россиян… 

2. Информации о предмете сегодняшнего разговора в интернете предостаточно… А потому я не ставлю перед собой целей цитировать нормативные акты, рассказывать о тонкостях и т.д…

Речь пойдет именно о базовых принципах, о том – как относится к самому понятию авторского права…

Т.е. моя задача – рассказать вам, хотя бы по минимуму, как следует читать текст соответствующего закона, и что более важно – понимать написанное и успешно применять в реальной жизни…

Поэтому не переживайте – разговаривать мы с вами будем на простом, доступном языке, почти без применения «настоящих» юридических терминов, с максимальным упрощением всего, что только можно…

И начнем с самого-самого начала…

----------


## PAN

Глава первая. ПРАВО.

Само слово ПРАВО в русском языке носит множественное толкование, но сегодня нас с вами интересует так называемое «объективное право», т.е. право в понятии, применяемом в юриспруденции… Если быть до конца откровенным, нас интересует не всё объективное право, а лишь его часть, именуемая «позитивным правом»… И если объективное право можно считать системой общеобязательных, формально определенных норм, установленных и обеспечиваемых силой государства и направленных на регулирование поведения людей и их коллективов, то право позитивное – это всё то же самое объективное право, но именно действующее право, т.е. напечатанное и действующее в настоящий момент.

Сложновато? Не перживайте…Мы сейчас вернемся, уточним и разложим по самым маленьким полочкам:

Право – это система. Точка. Право - это определенным образом упорядоченная и взаимосвязанная махина, состоящая из миллиардов распечатанных бумажек.

Право -  это система общеобязательных норм ( ну вы помните – Закон един для всех и т.д.)…

Право – это система общеобязательных формально определенных норм (а значит их кто-то формально определил, облёк в форму, в форму например закона или распоряжения… значит эти нормы придумал не мой сосед- пенсионер для своего песика по кличке Платон, а эта норма была сформулирована и должным образом введена в действие уполномоченным на то органом, например: принесли Медведеву бумагу на подпись… до подписи это просто бумага, а после подписи – Указ Президента.

Право – это система именно норм… Конечно, нормы бывают очень разными. Норма нарезки колбасы на бутерброды, нормы взаимного ухаживания, определенные между супругами и т.д. В юриспруденции нормой называется единичное правило. В одной статье закона может содержаться одна норма, а может и два десятка… Норма – это указание, как следует поступить в данном конкретном случае…Ну, например, «зажегся красный сигнал светофора – остановись!» Все просто и однозначно, это и есть НОРМА.
Ну а то, что государственные нормы устанавливаются именно государством, а потом им же и обеспечиваются, вплоть до применения тяжелого вооружения – это понятно и без перевода…
Таким образом бездушная фраза о том, что «право есть система формально определенных норм, обеспечиваемых силой государства и направленных на регулирование общественных отношений» - принимает вполне человеческий смысл… 
Несомненно, государство не стало бы городить такой ворох законов, если бы люди были как муравьи – т.е. сами умели ходить строем, перенося круглые рублики напрямую из богатейших наших недр непосредственно в государственную казну… Но человек любопытен, эгоистичен, очень любит пошутить, а потому любое государство создает законы в виде свода правил, и правоохранительные органы, чтобы люди эти правила соблюдали… А кто соблюдать не хочет – тому по попе указкой…
Итак, повторим: 
«Право – это система формально определенных общеобязательных норм, обеспечиваемых силой государства и направленных на регулирование общественных отношений»
Но эта картина глубоко приблизительна и рисую её сам лишь с одной целью – подвести вас к следующей главе нашего повествования, а именно к праву собственности.

----------


## PAN

Итак, глава вторая. ПРАВО СОБСТВЕННОСТИ…

Совершенно привычная в обиходе фраза удивительным образом содержит в себе целый океан нюансов, о которых люди порой просто не задумываются, а чаще всего даже не догадываются…

Ну, есть у меня вещь – значит моя, значит у меня есть право собственности. Хочу сам ношу, хочу – с кашей ем…
Подход типичный… и в корне не верный…

Но не будем забегать вперед, начнем снова с необременительной теории…


Два слова – ПРАВО и СОБСТВЕННОСТЬ

Право в данном случае означает комплекс полномочий, т.е. как бы список предусмотренных законом возможностей собственника в отношении непосредственно объекта собственности. Думать, что собственник в отношении собственности может делать всё, что заблагорассудиться – глупость… Если вы подожжете собственный дом – сидеть будете точно так же, как и за поджог чужого дома… Если вы счастливый обладатель земельного участка – вы не можете поливать его серной кислотой… Т.е. право собственности не абсолютно, оно ограничено законом… 
Именно поэтому мы и произнесли  такую заковыристую фразу о том, что право в данном случае означает комплекс полномочий, т.е. как бы список предусмотренных законом возможностей собственника в отношении непосредственно объекта собственности. Т.е в данном случае ПРАВО – это все, что можно… Что нельзя – читайте а административном и уголовном Кодексе…)))

Далее переходим к слову СОБСТВЕННОСТЬ…

И вот здесь самое интересное и необычное для непосвященных… Сейчас я вам буду раскрывать профессиональные тайны, тщательно охраняемые бесчисленными поколениями юристов со времен Плиния Младшего и Гая Кассия…

Собственность не цельна… Собственность состоит из более мелких, наполняющих её понятий, а именно: ВЛАДЕНИЕ, ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ, РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ…
На высоком юридическом это называется ТРИАДА ПОЛНОМОЧИЙ СОБСТВЕННИКА…
Запомните эти слова – при случае можно щегольнуть перед друзьями…)))

Начнем с самого мелкого и наименее существенного правомочия – ВЛАДЕНИЯ…

Что же такое владение с точки зрения права??? Тут все просто – это означает ФИЗИЧЕСКОЕ ОБЛАДАНИЕ объектом… Это самое древнее из правомочий собственника, идущее из таких глубин истории, когда и самой истории ещё не существовало… Ну, вы понимаете, что с точки зрения пещерного человека единственным легальным правомочием было именно владение… Поймал, держу в руках – значит мое… 

Прошло много времени, пока не возник иной взгляд на проблему… Со времен классического римского права ВЛАДЕНИЕ означает только физическое обладание вещью и не более того… Собственности ещё нет…  

(Кстати, принявший вещь на хранение ею физически владеет, а правомочий собственника не приобретает… Есть случаи, когда владение обретает дополнительные силы, но это не предмет нашего сегодняшнего разговора…)

А мы тем временем перейдем к следующему полномочию – к праву ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ…
И правда – зачем нам что-то, если этим нельзя пользоваться??? Право пользования практически неразрывно с правом владения… Ну как пользоваться вещью, если ей не обладаешь…??? (частности пока рассматривать не будем, исключения есть из всего…)
Пользование – одно из самых приятных правомочий… И не важно – в каком виде это пользование происходит…

К слову – сочетание правомочий владения и пользования имеют собственные названия…
Если вы владеете и пользуетесь чужой вещью на халяву – это называется правом безвозмездного пользования… А вот если за деньги – это уже аренда… 
Закрепим в памяти – владение плюс пользование – это аренда…

Уже в наличии два правомочия – а Собственности по прежнему нет…


Так где же она кроется??? Может в третьем правомочии – в правомочии РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЯ???

Право распоряжения вещью – это право её например купить, продать, подарить, обменять, уничтожить… Т.е. как-то с ней поступить, не спрашивая разрешения у соседей…)))

Но оно тоже может существовать отдельно от собственника… Например в порядке передоверия или оперативного управления…


Так где же наша СОБСТВЕННОСТЬ наконец??? Да здесь, у нас под самым носом… Она в сочетании всех трех правомочий… 

Только в том случае, если человеку одновременно принадлежат право владения, право пользования и право распоряжения вещью (объектом) – этот человек является собственником данного объекта.

Повторим для крепкости забивания мысли в голову:

Существует триада полномочий собственника: Право владения, право пользования и право распоряжения… Только сочетание всех трех правомочий превращает человека в собственника.

Итак – мы имеем объект собственности, а именно вещь – т.е. реальное физическое что-то…
Имеем собственника… Он может владеть, пользоваться и распоряжаться этой вещью…

Вот теперь я выдохну, посмотрю вам в глаза и увижу в них немой вопрос – а зачем этот дядя вместо обещанной статьи по авторскому праву рассказывает нам про право собственности на какие-то карандаши, пароходы и иные транспортные средства, т.е. на реальные физически существующие вещи???

Ответ прост:

Я хочу, чтобы вы раз и навсегда уяснили для себя само содержание права собственности. Это во-первых… А во вторых – я хочу, чтобы вы задали себе вопрос – а там, глубоко внутри правовой теории, или наоборот – в самой что ни на есть реальной жизни  - отличается ли право собственности на ботинки от права собственности на стихотворение как на объект интеллектуальной собственности???

Взвесили??? Оценили??? И я очень надеюсь, что вы пришли к логичному выводу, что никакой  особой разницы нет…..
Как и обычную вещь объект интеллектуальной собственности ( давайте для краткости будем называть его ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЕ…) Так вот, как и обычную физически существующую вещь наше произведение можно 
1.	СОЗДАТЬ
2.	ПРОДАТЬ
3.	ПОДАРИТЬ
4.	ОБМЕНЯТЬ
5.	ЗАВЕЩАТЬ и НАСЛЕДОВАТЬ
6.	УКРАСТЬ
7.	УНИЧТОЖИТЬ

Т.е. произведение обладает всеми теми же правовыми свойствами, что и обычные вещи… Оно может являться объектом гражданского оборота… Запомните эти слова – они очень важны для нашего дальнейшего разговора…
К нему применимы почти все положения, описанные в первых трех частях Гражданского Кодекса… Правила покупки буханки хлеба и правила покупки музыки у композитора в основе регулируются одними и теми же нормами…
Именно это вы постарайтесь понять и запомнить…
Произведение с точки зрения государства – это товар, и относится оно к нему как и к любому другому товару – ни хуже, ни лучше…

Возникает логичный вопрос – зачем же тогда например в России было париться и писать Четвертую часть Гражданского Кодекса, повествующую об авторских правах и иже с ними???...
Ну, тут все опять же традиционно и просто…
Раньше отдельного «авторского» законодательства не было… В старину пользовались общими нормами… Однако постепенно стало накапливаться много тонкостей, требующих уточнения…
И в конечном итоге – развитие права в целом привело к возникновению института авторского права…


В отличии от профессиональных юристов, а теперь и от вас…)))… остальное общество многих тонкостей не знает, не видит, не понимает… А потому законодатели дополнительно разжевывают тонкости и существующие все же некоторые отличия…

Да, в Четвертой части Гражданского Кодекса очень подробно расписаны базовые понятия, не совсем логично, но в целом достаточно полно описано и то, как следует поступать с объектами интеллектуальной собственности…

В рамках данной статьи я тоже коротенько расскажу основные положения…

----------


## PAN

Глава третья. АВТОРСКОЕ ПРАВО.

С чего начать…

Начнем пожалуй с главного… Введение в действие Четвертой части ГК отменило ранее действовавшие законы, регулировавшие подобные правоотношения… Соответственно все понятия описаны как бы заново… 

Так и мы постараемся сделать…

И начнем с самого понятия  «Авторское право» 
По простому (Очень упрощенно) – это право собственности конкретного человека на конкретное произведение… Само понятие права собственности мы уже разобрали по полочкам… Авторским это право собственности назвали потому, что этот конкретный человек СОЗДАЛ это конкретное произведение… Он его автор…
Получается, что Авторским правом этот пласт законодательства назвали довольно условно, только чтобы отделить его от вещного права…

Что такое Объект авторского права??? Я думаю вы уже догадались, что это ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЕ, конечно же в довольно широком смысле…Вот здесь очень интересный разрез… Этот объект авторского права должен быть «оформлен, т.е. облечен в некую форму… Даже у артистов оригинального жанра или у цирковых акробатов – это номер… не набор движений, а номер как законченное произведение… У писателя – роман…
У драматурга – пьеса… У Марины Морозовой – сценарий свадьбы… У Карена – автопортрет… Да, с точки зрения закона – это произведение… Со всеми правами…

Когда же возникает Объект авторского права, какой конкретно момент можно считать моментом рождения произведения???
Закон говорит – что объект возникает в момент его создания… Не в момент регистрации, не в момент опубликования или иного обнародования, а именно в момент создания… Тюкнуло мне ночью в голову – побежал к столу и нацарапал на салфетке четверостишие… Всё… Произведение рождено, создано, возникло… И стало обладать своими первыми юридическими свойствами…

Кто же является автором произведения???
Закон говорит, что автором является тот, кто сам себя автором и назвал… И действительно – зачем что-то лишнее придумывать… 

Давайте опять на моем примере… Да, нацарапал четверостишие…
Итак, у нас есть произведение - стих, есть автор - я… А есть ли авторское право??? Вот хитрый момент…
По закону – пока ещё нет…
Авторское право возникает только после опубликования либо иного обнародования произведения любым легальным способом… 
Стихотворение можно прочитать на официально проводимом мероприятии, в присутствии неслучайных людей… Т.е. не в парке перед прохожими, а например в Доме Культуры на Восьмое Марта…

Другой способ – например опубликовать его в газете… или на форуме… Но об этом позже…

То есть автор, опубликовав его, как бы заявил всему миру о своих претензиях на авторство и, соответственно – о своем праве собственности на этот стих… 


Повторим:
Есть отдельные понятия – объект авторского права – например произведение… Оно возникает в момент создания…
Есть субъект авторского права -  автор… Автор – тот кто сам назвался автором, пока не доказано иное…
Есть Авторское право – это право собственности автора на произведение… Оно возникает после опубликования или иного обнародования произведения…
Это ярчайший пример гражданско-правовых правоотношений… Существует юридическая аксиома – каждому праву корреспондирует обязанность… Т.е если есть право – есть и обязанность… Автор вступает в правоотношения с неограниченным кругом лиц, как бы говоря всему миру – Я автор… и только попробуйте у меня украсть – засужу…

А теперь давайте все же вернемся вот к какому моменту…

Что может быть объектом авторского права??? Т.е. именно объектом права собственности автора???

Мысль может??? Нет, конечно… Мысль – есть субстанция эфемерная… За мысли у нас не судят, помните такую фразу???
А вот мысль записанная и должным образом опубликованная – уже может быть объектом собственности и объектом гражданского оборота… 

В законе четко сформулировано, что может быть объектом авторских прав…

Вообще результатами интеллектуальной деятельности называются:

1) произведения науки, литературы и искусства;
2) программы для электронных вычислительных машин (программы для ЭВМ);
3) базы данных;
4) исполнения;
5) фонограммы;
6) сообщение в эфир или по кабелю радио- или телепередач (вещание организаций эфирного или кабельного вещания);
7) изобретения;
8) полезные модели;
9) промышленные образцы;
10) селекционные достижения;
11) топологии интегральных микросхем;
12) секреты производства (ноу-хау);
13) фирменные наименования;
14) товарные знаки и знаки обслуживания;
15) наименования мест происхождения товаров;
16) коммерческие обозначения.

В России этот список является исчерпывающим… Т.е. ничто иное  результатом интеллектуальной деятельности быть не может…
Интеллектуальные права на произведения науки, литературы и искусства являются авторскими правами.

Примером неправильного понимания и неправильного толкования широты предоставленных законом прав может быть неверное представление некоторых увлеченных людей о том, что «запатентовать» можно всё… Например способ проведения реальных встреч и семинаров для людей, объединенных виртуалом…)))
Очень важно понять, что есть большая разница между произведением, на которое может возникнуть право собственности, и тем же общеприменимым процессом, на который право собственности возникнуть не может по определению… Таких общеприменимых процессов можно назвать тысячи… начиная от похода в туалет и заканчивая процедурой голосования на выборах… И слава Богу – подавляющее большинство граждан это понимает и не пытается запатентовать и присвоить например процесс мытья в бане….. 

Еще один очень важный вопрос - вопрос регистрации авторских прав… Некоторые несознательные граждане считают, что регистрировать права обязательно нужно, что без этого их невозможно защитить и т.д….
Это далеко не так…
Авторское право и авторство возникают в силу закона и без какой-либо регистрации… Это твердая позиция закона.

Как же защитить свое авторство??? Т.е. как гарантировать самому себе, что завтра кто-то не оспорит ваше авторство???
Существует масса способов… В сети вращается миллион рецептов… От регистрации в РАО до посылки самому себе экземпляра произведения заказным письмом…
Кому интересно – полистайте интернет… Даже на нашем форуме десяток тем по этому поводу…

----------


## PAN

Глава четвертая. ЗАЩИТА АВТОРСТВА И АВТОРСКОГО ПРАВА.

Но… Если бы все было просто и гладко – жизнь была бы скучной… Авторство частенько воруют… А поэтому нужно знать способы защиты авторских прав, т.е. защиту своего права собственности на свое произведение…

Итак - Способы защиты Авторских  прав: 

Разделю их на три основных группы…

Прямой способ защиты… Читайте дословно – прямой… Я увидел на дружественном форуме свое стихотворение… размещенное там без моего ведома и без моего разрешения… Обращаюсь к администрации форума и требую прекратить безобразие…

Второй способ – делегирование… Классический случай – это как раз договор с РАО… Платите за регистрацию – а они берут на себя обязанность следить за соблюдением ваших прав… В теории…)))

Третий способ защиты своего авторского права – судебный… Ну, это когда до того дело дойдет… К примеру – если я прочитаю текст моей статьи в  журнале «Сетевые приколы», а в качестве автора там будет указан В. Костров – я могу просто обидится, а могу и в суд подать… И выиграть… и отсудить у В. Кострова сто тыщ мульёнов компенсации…)))


Вот мы и подошли вплотную к животрепещущему проблемному вопросу – авторское право и интернет…
По этому вопросу существует две диаметрально противоположных позиции… Одни считают, что все должно быть по закону и за каждый клик надо платить… Другие считают, что все, что попало в интернет – автоматически становиться общим или точнее ничьим….…

Как юрист  я должен придерживаться первой линии…

Как пользователь понимаю, что граница дозволенности здесь весьма условна… 
Поэтому мое мнение такое – если хотите сохранить свои авторские права в сохранности – либо не выкладывайте информацию в открытый доступ, либо заранее предпринимайте меры по охране прав…

А теперь САМОЕ главное, ради чего, собственно, мы и затеяли с вами сегодняшний разговор…
Мы являемся участниками уникального творческого сообщества «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»…
На страницах форума появляется огромное количество авторских материалов…
У нас есть достаточные информационные, системные, технические и административные ресурсы, чтобы помочь нашим пользователям в охране и защите как авторства, так и авторских прав на их произведения.

Конкретным примером является подготавливаемый нами проект по созданию на сайте практически библиотеки ( или можно как угодно по другому назвать это хранилище информации)… подготовленной для публикации произведений… Для чего это будет сделано??? Именно для помощи пользователям в защите авторства и авторских прав…

Как это будет работать…

Если коротко – то следующим образом:

Условный пользователь, например «Марья», пишет статью по теме собственных лекций… Статья написана – она возникла, т.е., как мы уже знаем – возник объект авторского права…
Далее, для возникновения самого авторского права, т.е. права собственности Марьи на эту статью – её нужно опубликовать, и именно под своим именем…
Марья публикует статью на сайте ИН-КУ и получает Свидетельство о публикации, с указанием всех реквизитов и со всеми необходимыми выходными данными…
С этого момента право собственности на статью возникло, имя автора зафиксировано, и авторское право в широком смысле начинает свою бытность… С этого момента любое незаконное использование указанного материала будет наказуемым, и не только на территории России… Если дело дойдет до суда – данное свидетельство будет неопровержимым доказательством факта самой публикации, времени публикации, имени опубликовавшего…
Чего мы не можем гарантировать и что не станем утверждать в Свидетельствах  - это того, что Марья указанную статью написала сама… Это остается на её совести…
Закон говорит  - Лицо, указанное в качестве автора на оригинале или экземпляре произведения, считается его автором, если не доказано иное…
Если будет доказано, что Марья статью написала не сама, а срисовала её у Дарьи – мы тут же аннулируем Свидетельство о публикации и изымем его из реестра…

Таким образом, на сегодняшний день мы вплотную подошли к возможности предоставить нашим пользователям ещё одну уникальную услугу, а именно помочь им с защитой и охраной плодов их интеллектуальной деятельности…..
Думаю, что уже совсем скоро данная схема заработает…
Милости просим – следите за новостями форума…

----------


## PAN

ЭПИЛОГ

Итак, подведем итоги…

- Мы с вами сегодня узнали о том, что такое Право…

- Мы по полочками разобрали -  что такое право собственности…

- Мы уяснили, что никакой существенной разницы между авторским правом и вещным правом нет, и что большинство действий с произведениями регулируются общими нормами…

- Мы разобрались – что такое объект авторского права, например произведение…

- Мы узнали, что произведение возникает в момент его создания…

- Мы выяснили, что субъект авторского права или автор – это человек, назвавшийся автором, пока не доказано иное…

- И самое главное – мы точно зафиксировали – авторское право как право собственности на произведение возникает после его легального обнародования.

- Способы защиты имени автора и авторского права тоже упомянули…

- И завершили наш разговор официальным заявлением администрации форума и Международного общественного движения «Интернациональный Дом Творчества» о том, что в скором времени в целях защиты авторства и авторских прав наших пользователей на их авторские материалы будет создана схема выдачи Свидетельств о публикации, что станет очень интересным для большого количества участников нашего творческого сообщества.

Павел Адясов
Юрист. Цивилист. 
Специализация – недвижимость, наследственные правоотношения, жилищное, договорное право.
Нижний Новгород. Россия.

----------


## PAN

По следам вышерасположенного текста есть просьба к коллегам...))) Не придирайтесь к мелочам, было лень расписывать книжным языком...))) да оно особо и не нужно...

----------


## Mazaykina

> - Способы защиты Авторских прав:


Паш, а вот в этой ситуации как можно поступить? Страны разные, но плагиат налицо.

----------


## PAN

> а вот в этой ситуации как можно


Подумаем... :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Паш, а вот в этой ситуации как можно поступить? Страны разные, но плагиат налицо.





> если вы сами выложили материал в интернет, то считайте, что "подарили" его. И народ волен с ним делать все что вздумается


Давайте будем честными друг перед другом...
Каждый из нас время от времени нарушает закон и нормы морали, тыря из интернета фотки, картинки, мысли...
Но это не означает, что мы поступаем правильно и хорошо...
Да, мы действительно воруем... Просто за малостью содеянного не казним себя за поступок в той же мере, если бы например украдена была буханка хлеба с прилавка магазина... А потом и вовсе привыкаем...
Но даже привыкнув - все равно не избавляемся от внутреннего чувства, что поступаем нехорошо... Оно сидит глубже образованности, даже глубже социальной воспитанности... Свои первые хорошо и плохо человек начинает осознавать еще до того, как научится говорить...

Поэтому уверен - те, кто заявляют о вседозволенности в интернете, по меньшей мере кривят душой, и в первую очередь перед самим собой...

Постепенно у любого мало-мальски приличного человека вырабатывается граница допустимой беспечности в интернете...
Он начинает себя ограничивать и в приеме информации, и в отдаче таковой...
Мы понимаем, что если и воровать инфу, картинки, фотки - то следует хотя бы стараться делать это по минимуму... Т.е. осознание направляет к осознанному действию... в данном случае к самоограничению...
Так же и в обратную сторону... Выкладывая инфу в открытый доступ мы предполагаем возможность её разворовывания, а потому постепенно сокращаем вброс ценной информации и увеличиваем количество либо флуда, либо межличностных трынделок с друзьями... Те, кто в сети давно, знают, что даже скайповские чаты "не герметичны"... :Grin: 

Но несмотря на вышесказанное - Закон не перестает существовать... Он есть и действует...
И предусмотрена необходимая ответственность за его нарушение...
И это в любой стране...
А уж внутри СНГ - запросто...

И если масштаб стыренного превышает все разумные пределы - молчать не стОит...

----------


## tamada1980

вопрос.подскажите на счет "авторского права" . Я полностью (музыка,ведущий) организую свадьбу и плачу по лиценз.договору за авторские права 1600 в месяц,за смежные 1000 тоже за месяц
Оказывается кафе тоже платят. 1 вопрос-сколько надо платить ? И кто сколько платит? И вот ,случай, я пришел в кафе ,в котором есть тоже договор "об авторстве",я сижу договариваюсь с клиентами о программе ,рядом сидит администратор кафе и говорит с ними о меню и добавляет следующее : Вы обязаны к основной сумме(за блюда) еще дополнительно 1200 за "авторский дог-р" Можете пополам (по 600) с музыкантом. Я говорю - как так? Я уже плачу.показал договор,квитанции . Администратор говорит : сами разбирайтесь,а мне обязательно заплатите ,у нас каждое мероприятие проверяют? Вообще, кто нибудь еще ,кроме меня платит? Как сейчас обстоит дело?

----------


## Nadegda81

Очень интересная тема. Читать, изучать... Как же много нужно времени. Ох...

----------


## Ирина М.

У меня возник вопрос - не знаю, как лучше сделать. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, опытные люди!!! У меня есть опубликованные книги, по моей специальности. Сейчас написала художественную книгу, для детей 6-12 лет, фэнтези. Возник вопрос сохранения авторских прав. Как поступить, чтобы закрепить права? Вот если бы можно было послать текст куда-то, не выкладывая на всеобщее обозрение - чтобы его просто сохранили в качестве доказательства? Но так, наверное, не принято? На открытое обозрение не хочется выкладывать - выдавать заранее интригу... Ведь и идею можно скопировать. Сразу в издательство тоже побаиваюсь посылать - был печальные случай исчезновения книги моего хорошего знакомого. Да и с моими книгами происходили разные странные вещи - однажды, например, книга оказалась без автора, а я - в числе составителей... Успела вовремя исправить положение, но нервов стоило немалых. Поэтому у меня не случайно возникают опасения. Кто опытный, ребята, посоветуйте, как лучше выйти из положения? Думала даже в частном издательстве сделать вначале небольшой тираж, но дорого...  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## PAN

> У меня возник вопрос - не знаю, как лучше сделать. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста,


*Ирина М.*, Перечитайте данную тему - в ней форумчане делились различными "народными рецептами"...

Я же со своей стороны порекомендую, именно для закрепления авторства, передать несколько страниц текста из разных глав нашему админу Марине Зайкиной для публикации в полуоткрытой форме... Вы получите на руки свидетельство о публикации от международного творческого объединения, на сервере будет храниться датированная информация, которая позволит в любое время идентифицировать вас как автора...

По денежкам это будет дешевле, чем через нотариуса, а веса больше...

----------


## Ирина М.

> *Ирина М.*, Перечитайте данную тему - в ней форумчане делились различными "народными рецептами"...
> 
> Я же со своей стороны порекомендую, именно для закрепления авторства, передать несколько страниц текста из разных глав нашему админу Марине Зайкиной для публикации в полуоткрытой форме... Вы получите на руки свидетельство о публикации от международного творческого объединения, на сервере будет храниться датированная информация, которая позволит в любое время идентифицировать вас как автора...
> 
> По денежкам это будет дешевле, чем через нотариуса, а веса больше...


Большое спасибо! Так я и сделаю. Сделаю выборки и тогда напишу. Идея хорошая.

----------


## Ирина М.

Уважаемая Марина Зайкина! Я уже написала Вам, но почему-то не отразилось сообщение. Поэтому прошу ещё раз: пожалуйста, помогите мне решить проблему закрепления авторских прав. На какой адрес я могу Вам выслать свою книгу? Там будет 4 первые главы целиком и небольшие фрагменты следующих глав. Буду очень признательна. Ирина М.

----------


## Ирина М.

Уважаемый ПАН! Я хотела бы последовать Вашему совету. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как написать Марине Зайкиной?

----------


## PAN

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как написать Марине Зайкиной?


Ирина, я написал вам с личку, проверьте. Сейчас продублирую письмо, на всякий случай

----------


## Ирина М.

Большое спасибо, получила на почтовый ящик.

----------


## Piligrim

Простите, если повторюсь о том, что могло уже всплывать в недрах ин-ку. Третий день, как вернулся на форум. Перелистываю страницы в промежутках между решением насущных дел, просматриваю темы...

Вопрос такой: что это за такой таинственный значок © ? (что-то связано с copyright, но по-существу - что же и это за термин?) Вроде бы, везде он встречается, где идёт речь об авторской работе. Но ясности - что же он означает, до конца нет.(эту ясность не внесли мне и два гения, помогавшие мне запускать сайт год назад) Возможно, задавая этот вопрос, я вскрою целый пласт области обладания правом на интелектуальную собственность. Тем важнее будет это знание - как мне, так и другим, влившимся в ряды ин-ку. 
Признаюсь, что какие-то вещи понимаю полуинтуитивно. Но в области права порой нужно очень конкретное знание, чтоб не сесть ни в лужу, ни даже в калошу.

Допускаю, что подобный вопрос уже задавался (и, как прочитал, частично вопрос права, но с другой стороны, освящался уже гражд. или госп. или даже тов. PAN -ом). Тогда просто дайте ссылку на более полную дискуссию - и я перейду туда сам  :Yes4:  
Если вопрос новый, то для чайников будет полезно с ним ознакомиться, а для профи - обновить знание, и убедиться, что всё гениальное - для них гениально просто чтоб объяснить таким, как я чайникам. С уважением. :)

----------


## YLKE

Мне тоже интересно было бы почитать :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Допускаю, что подобный вопрос уже задавался (и, как прочитал, частично вопрос права, но с другой стороны, освящался уже гражд. или госп. или даже тов. PAN -ом). Тогда просто дайте ссылку на более полную дискуссию - и я перейду туда сам


Вы правы, мной вопрос был неоднократно задет... По вопросу гражданства - да, я таки гражданин, гражданство Российское... Господин??? Ну, где-то и как-то - вполне может быть, зависит от контекста... Товарищ - безусловно, и это, надеюсь, могут подтвердить многие форумчане...

Полная дискуссия - в теме "Авторское право" от июля 2009 года... Туда мы и перенесем данную тему после ознакомления с моим ответом как самого топикстартера, так и иных заинтересованных лиц из Ухты...)))

Ссылка - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127223

Короткий ответ на вопрос



> что это за такой таинственный значок © ?


звучит примерно так:

Данный знак является международным *знаком охраны авторского права*...
Эта информация открыта повсеместно, в т.ч. содержится в Википедии... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%97%...B0%D0%B2%D0%B0


Что это означает на бытовом русском языке??? Тоже все просто..
Данный знак по-русски звучит так:
*МОЁ!!!* ...)))
Лет двадцать назад я по-приколу заказал и подарил супруге круглую печать, на которой так и было втиснуто - "МОЁ" в круге...)))

Постановка знака сopyright равнозначна оттиску такой печати...)))

Таким образом - знак сopyright означает, что у отмеченного им контента есть правообладатель, лицо, которое заявляет на него право собственности и охраняет это право от посягательств неограниченного круга лиц...

Кто имеет право поставить такой знак??? Ответ на поверхности - кто является владельцем контента... Кто же является владельцем??? Тот кто создал, купил или иным образом легально приобрел права на этот контент... Т.е. автор и правообладатель могут не совпадать в одном лице...

Вот здесь, пользуясь случаем, сделаю лирическое отступление...

Наши Мастера продают на форуме допустим сценарий... Покупатели попадаются разные - с совестью и без оной... Те, кто без оной - сразу начинают торговать этими сокровищами или выкладывают в свободный доступ на сторонних ресурсах, мотивируя свое поведение тем, что они "же купили этот сценарий, значит могут делать с ним все, что угодно!!!"... Это мнение ошибочно и преступно... Они купили только право использовать этот сценарий в личной работе, а для того, чтобы любым образом распоряжаться этим контентом, продавать его или дарить кому-либо - нужно купить исключительные права на контент, т.е. стать правообладателем... Чтобы попроще - им не отдали этот сценарий насовсем, им дали его поносить...))), без права передачи третьим лицам, а сам сценарий и главное - право собственности на него - остались у правообладателя...

Ну, что еще осталось рассказать про * ©*...???

Наверное то, что сам по себе этот значок ничего не означает...))) Для того, чтобы он имел юридическую значимость, нужно соблюсти еще ряд условий... Давайте их перечислим...
1. Помеченное произведение должно возникнуть как произведение (контент)... Ставить сopyright на каждый пост в твитте - глупость...))) Отсюда второе:
2. Произведение должно иметь ценность для кого-либо, кроме автора...
3. Рядом со знаком сopyright должно стоять имя правообладателя (ну, как известная пара - подпись и печать...)))
4. И конечно дата...))) Под печатью и подписью ставят полную точную дату, а под сopyright - только год первого опубликования контента...

Вот, собственно, и все, что следует знать про этот милый пустячОк...)))

----------


## PAN

Мной получена информация, что *Piligrim* ознакомился с ответом на свой вопрос...
Тема удаляется, сообщения переносятся в тему "Авторское право"...

----------


## Piligrim

> А в итоге всё сводится к тому, что в стране надо ещё пару десятков институтов открывать, которые будут готовить нотариусов и юристов.
> Потому что скоро мы будем вынуждены регистрировать авторские права на походку, способы дыхания, плевания, держания ложки и сигареты, пуканье, поцелуи, поглаживание кошек, приготовление харчо и пельменей, и, как следствие и ближе к теме - авторские на принятие собственных поз при прослушивании музыки, просмотре фильмов и занятии любовью.


А что!!! У нас в стране годика три назад скандал разгорелся. Контора, занимающаяся авторскими правами (некая AKKA ) стала проводить рейды по магазинам и парикмахерским. Сначала было введено в закон, что ведь слушание по радио - тоже требует денег. Потребовали лицензии на СЛУШАНИЕ и СЛЫШАНИЕ!!!!!!!!! Далее стали сдирать деньги с тех, кто слушал на рабочем месте без лицензии. (значит, прослушивание приносит прибыль, значит, авторы произведений, выставляемые на радио, нуждаются в гонораре...) Это в разгар кризиса, хотя он и не закончился поныне, а лишь поменяли заголовки в СМИ, да и илюди немного приспособились жить в кризисе...
В прессу вылилось несколько случаев, когда требовали штрафы с малых магазинчиков (штрафы - около 1000 евро, тогда ещё - 600 латов). АККА требовало денег за прослушивание музыки по радио таксистами и шоферами общественного транспорта. В гос. казну так же потекли деньги.
В общем, потом как-то замяли дело для ясности. Но достаточно немало посшибали бабок, кого-то обанкротили (некий семейный цветочный магазин "обрушили" - это обсуждалось в прессе).


Однако факт, что тема такая, что "полной ясности" - не всегда можно достичь. И есть грань, которую, если перейти, можно скатиться в маразм. А если потерять грань - можно остаться без вознаграждения, остаться именно тому, кто создал произведение!!!
Вот и необходимо найти и грань, и много сопутствующих вещей!

----------


## PAN

> достаточно немало посшибали бабок, кого-то обанкротили


Есть фраза, которая интернациональна по сути, только мы её меньше стесняемся, чем ЕС...)))








> необходимо найти и грань, и много сопутствующих вещей!


Честно говоря - я её не вижу... Грани нет...
Перекос в сторону абсолютизации авторских прав ведет к маразму, перекос в сторону свободы разворовывания контента - ведет к мутации шоубизнеса, вырождающегося в то, что мы сейчас имеем - сборище любителей чёса... Засветил морду лица на ТВ - и вперед, по стадионам и ДК, косить наличку, ибо на продаже дисков не заработаешь ничего...

----------


## Piligrim

> Только если за счёт штампа...
> А то нотариус может сказать: а как я могу заверить твою писанину, если точно не уверен в том, что именно ты это написал?
> Мало ли... может, всю эту "Войну" и весь этот "Мир" ты просто ручкой переписал у аффтара с ником "Лев"...


Нотариус зафиксирует то, что ты ему принёс конкретный текст... Или нотики. Что ты - ПРИНЁС и представил! А потом - если кто-то посмеет представить тексты или произведение, которые раньше были написаны и "защищены", то пусть попробует!!! Другой вопрос, что если такое всплывёт! Здесь вопрос в том - чтоб до этого не дошло. 
Иначе говоря: дело нотариуса - зафиксировать, что ты принёс и представил. А вот если кто-то вдруг решил, что ты завизировал и заверил плагиат, то пусть представит веское свидетельство, что аффтар с ником "Лев" это уже представлял там-то и там-то.

----------


## alisa1

Я тоже внесу свою лепту как потерпевшая. :)

Сообщение было в этой теме о нарушении мои прав как оркестровщика. Копировать его  его смысла нет. Если интересно, прочтите. Может кто-то что-то посоветует. 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5502109




> Что даёт регистрация произведения в РАО в плане закрепления авторских прав???
> Ответ – ничего… У кого есть желание поспорить – в личку…


Желания поспорить нет, поэтому только кивну головой. Да, ничего. Это просто бизнес по регистрации.
Это касается даже музыкальной сферы такой как плагиат. Закон, кажется, такой: "Если мелодия совпадает на протяжении четырех тактов - это плагиат". То есть в терминологии музыковедов в отношении музыкальной формы произведения это является музыкальным предложением. Но закон говорит только о мелодии! Авторские на оркестровку, аранжировку, идею вообще доказать в судебном порядке не мыслимо.
Что же касается этих четырех тактов, то немудрено переписать все это в размере двух тактов и выиграть суд. 

Вот здесь вроде как тоже совет по борьбе с плагиатом. https://www.bp-u.ru/yuridicheskiy-li...giat-v-muzyke/

----------


## Елена Ре-Ми-зова

Здравствуйте, друзья, коллеги, творческие люди!
 Я надеюсь что публикую свой пост в правильной теме.

 Я нечастый гость к сожалению, на этом прекрасном информативном форуме. Живу в Израиле. 
Здесь все немножечко другое и праздники тоже. Но Все же есть больной вопрос, который не отпускает меня уже продолжительный период.

 Я напомню немного о себе, чем занимаюсь. Ростовые, театральные куклы, костюмы, реквизит. Иногда провожу детские праздники. Детские праздники очень люблю!Использую ростовые куклы. 
Составляю сценарии, делаю реквизит. Ну, впрочем, как и все жители аниматоры этого форума.

 Вопрос касается авторских прав на персонажи мультфильмов. Все понимаю. Согласна на 100 процентов. Сижу в рунете и штудирую законы об охране авторского права. 
У нас в Израиле вообще это сложный вопрос-никаких точных формулировок не существует, но адвокаты известных брендов прочесывают фейсбук в поисках зазевавшихся. И ловят. И те платят штрафы. 
Сейчас у нас сезон охоты на Машу и Медведя, На троллей, на губку боба, на Дору.У вас это Даша путешественница. Смотрю , в России тоже гайки закручивают по полной! Сижу, читаю дела и судебные случаи.

   А теперь вопрос. Друзья, как вы работаете с  известными персонажами?  
Так же имена героев, музыка из фильмов? За каждый пункт в отдельности нужно платить. За использование. 
Кто нибудь покупал лицензию на использование образов известных героев? Наверняка это оочень приличные деньги. 
И не каждый аниматор способен их отбить используя купленный образ. Слышала, что многие компании просто не отвечают мелким предпринимателям. 

А ведь известные персонажи и мультфильмы- это то, что сегодня хотят дети видеть на празднике. Если заплатить всем владельцам авторских прав, то какова должна быть цена детского праздника. 
Если учесть, что и у вас налоги, бензин, дорога, и т. д.?? Скажите, друзья, как вы на практике решаете эти проблемы.
 Есть ли в Российском законодательстве какие то исключения для возможности использовать персонажи в детских праздниках??
 Может коллективный мегамозг способен сгенерировать как быть? Спасибо всем за !

 Если не в той теме написала, уважаемые модераторы, исправьте пожалуйста! :Smile3:

----------


## КаринаКрасная

Покушение на чужую славу
Гражданское право призвано обеспечивать некий баланс общественных и личностных интересов. Считается что вопросы авторского права возникли относительно недавно, однако в своей книге «Авторское право в древнем риме» Д.А.Братусь   указывает на то, что это не так и Авторское право, как этическая общественная норма возникла много раньше и является признаком высокоразвитой цивилизации в целом: «Иском об оскорблении преследовалось, например, покушение на чужую славу: «если кто-либо покусился на чужую славу, подав жалобу принцепсу или еще кому-либо, следует предъявить иск об оскорблении» Иском об оскорблении преследовалось, например, покушение на чужую славу: «если кто-либо покусился на чужую славу, подав жалобу принцепсу или еще кому-либо, следует предъявить иск об оскорблении». Аналогично этому: «Иск об оскорблении… уничтожается, если (оскорбление) оставлено без внимания», «если кто-либо пренебрежет оскорблением, то есть не примет его близко к сердцу сразу же, как оно будет нанесено, то потом не сможет, передумав, вернуться к уже прощенному оскорблению».
           Коммерческая сторона авторского права настолько перевесила этическую и юридическую составляющие, что нарушения общественных интересов приобрели угрожающие масштабы.
Роль литературы в формировании общества и цивилизации сложно преувеличить. Именно из литературы, а не от родителей современный человек получает поведенческие модели и нравственные основы. Недаром чтение книг относится к одной из основ воспитания личности и общества.  
Сама же литература подразумевает, что она является носителем личностной мировоззренческой концепции автора, в этом и есть этический смысл авторского права.  Но если существующее законодательство еще как-то защищает автора от грубого плагиата (потому, что есть способы обойти и его), то фальсификацию авторства официально, насколько мне известно никто не рассматривает.  Между тем оно существует и его можно разделить сразу на несколько категорий. Один из самых коммерчески востребованных способов - бригадный метод создания литературного суррогата. 
 В таком случае личность автора, его имя используется в порядке торговой марки. От имени одного итого же автора, получившего ранее известность, пишут разные люди, причем, кусками и очень часто места «стыков» очевидны и по тексту встречаются логические противоречия, какого-либо смысла данные поделки попросту не имеют. По этому принципу штампуют женские детективы, и фэнтези которые литературой, собственно никто не считает. 
 Качество таких произведений падает с каждым новым изданием и носит характер подражания, копированием методов, если они (характерные методы) хотя бы были изначально. Одним из самых известных представителей на литературном рынке является Пелевин, которого на просторах Интернета именуют не иначе, как Пелевин ТМ.  Причем, если взять произведения разных периодов и рассмотреть их в последовательности, то окажется, что автор разучился писать, составлять предложения и вкладывать в них смысл. Понятно, что себестоимость литературного суррогата ниже, полноценного произведения, но цена продажи необоснованно завышена. И по сути является обманом покупателя. 
 Поскольку сложно вообще представить, кто подписывает авторские договоры с издательствами, то и гонорар безвестным литературным рабам не сопоставим с тем, который необходимо было бы выплатить известному реальному автору. С переходом жизни и делопроизводства на электронный формат (уже существуют площадки, через которые вознаграждения автору выплачивается автоматически) можно сказать, что никаких правовых мер, для защиты прав потребителя в этом вопросе попросту не существует и с течением времени установить некую истину становится все сложнее. 
Так же не существует систематизации и описания нарушений подобного рода, а главное – органов, государственных или общественных на которых возложены обязанности контроля подобных правонарушений. Нет методик для проверки подобных правонарушений. В отношении музыкальных произведений или композиций давно сложилась тенденция, при которой авторы слов и музыки не указываются вообще, очевидно, что и первое, и второе выкупается за бесценок и авторское право на произведения уходит или к исполнителю, или к продюсеру. Если это не «покушение на чужую славу» в чистом виде, то что? Т.е. авторское право, как этическая норма, основа цивилизованных отношений в данном случае полностью отсутствует.
	Когда создается альбом в нем обычно одна-две композиции приличного качества, которые раскручиваются, остальные – проходные и посредственные или откровенно плохие. Таким образом, у нас нет ни именитых композиторов, ни известных авторов песен и сама музыкальная индустрия ничего не может предложить многие десятилетия именно потому, что положение автора и его права попираются нещадно, а интересы общества игнорируются.
	Второй, способ фальсификации авторства – прямой подлог – это когда определенное, цельное произведение издается под именем другого автора, чья личность кажется издателю более интересной с коммерческой точки зрения. Одним из таких произведений является «Похороните меня за плинтусом».  С первых строк произведения становится ясно, что автор не только получил специальное образование, но и имел возможность «выписаться», т.е. отработать литературный навык до гениальности. У мальчика из актерской семьи, очевидно, нет ни первого, ни второго, и полагаю, что подобный подлог не может не иметь негативных последствий не только для непосредственных участников обмана, но и для общества. Как легко можно узнать, больше ничего похожего по уровню у нас так и не появилось. 
Третий способ обмана читателей – это симбиоз. Известная личность: депутат, политик и т.д. нанимает человека или нескольких для создания текста от его имени и, как правило о нем самом. В данном случае основные биографические моменты (во всяком случае те, которые можно проверить) совпадают с реальностью и заявленный автор, как минимум имеет приблизительное представление о содержании своего произведения, хотя и не берет на себя труд его создания. Это, кстати, один из самых безобидных методов самопиара и сейчас подобный ход, скорее может повредить имиджу и репутации нежели улучшить их.
	Следующий метод фальсификации не имеет вообще никакой коммерческой составляющей и либо удовлетворяет чьи-то нездоровые амбиции, либо изначально направлен на уничтожение литературного наследия в нашем случае - русского. Извлечь из этого действа хоть какую-то выгоду не представляется возможным, но тем не менее этот метод существует: в произведение известных авторов, те, что составляют «национальную память» вставляются фрагменты современных безымянных авторов и только человек, который действительно хорошо знает литературу может эти «вставки» обнаружить. К примеру, в «Золотом теленке» издательства «Эксмо» 2010 г. изменена концовка. Главный герой не принимает решение «переквалифицироваться в управдомы», а женится на Зосе Синицкой, что полностью меняет смысл произведения, уродует его стилистику.
 	В сборнике стихов Анны Ахматовой издательства того же «Эксмо» от 2005 г. включены стихи, которые, по моему личному мнению не принадлежат авторству Ахматовой. Написаны они чудовищным языком и несут смыслы далекие от эстетических границ творчества известной поэтессы. Разумеется, что в сети Интернет данные произведения уже фигурируют, как подлинные.
Официального или государственного реестра держателей авторских прав на сегодняшний день не существует, что исключает возможность контроля со стороны третьих лиц добросовестности издателя, хотя понятно, что современный технический уровень позволяет создать такой реестр и оградить от «свободного толкования» произведения, которые являются достоянием нации и мировой культуры, лицами, личность, которых даже не представляется возможным установить.
 И иначе, но авторские права на творчество Ахматовой якобы перешли к государству, носители находятся сразу в трех   свое время, все произведения были переданы государству почв трех государственных конторах - Пушкинский Дом (ИРЛИ), Российская национальная библиотека и ЦГАЛИ СПб. За авторскими правами на творчество Ахматовой тянется длинный шлейф судебных разбирательств, но ясности нет и до сих пор, что дало прекрасную возможность уродовать это наследие по своему усмотрению людям весьма далеким от русской словесности. Поскольку, никакого коммерческого смысла в подобных деяниях нет, то остается один мотив: доказать себе и узкому кругу посвященных, что новодел «не хуже» и что читатель не сможет отличить его от подлинника.
         Когда автор (или авторский коллектив) жив, то так или иначе в создании произведения и процессе возникновения авторского права присутствует волеизъявление автора, но кто защитит произведения авторов, которые уже умерли? Что касается хотя, видимо наступила пора обязательной маркировки «Литературного продукта»

Данные случаи несут в себе признаки нарушений закона о запрете фальсификации истории, т.к. вне всякого сомнения – эти произведения являются частью истории страны.
И если существует очевидная необходимость что-то менять в данной ситуации, то в первую очередь должны быть созданы региональные комиссии, которые должны будут давать заключение-разрешение на переиздание авторов, произведения, которых являются классическими. Тоже должно относиться и к «вновь обнаруженных» произведений авторов, которых нет в живых, с изучением доказательств и материалов, и установления подлинности. Хотя бы для этой категории произведений и обосновать право потребителя и читателя на «чистоту источника». Особенно это актуально с учетом, что печатные издания постепенно уходят в электронный формат. 
С учетом цифровизации мы буквально утратим связь с реальностью и литературными источниками. Право на «чистоту источника» ввести такое понятие. Это касается не только литературных источников, но и информационных и многое другое, что характеризует общие права.
В заключение будет немаловажным упомянуть тот факт, что злоупотребления, связанные с авторским правом в области литературы, привели к тому, что развитие литературы и словесности полностью отсутствует, как следствие отсутствует и развитие общества и техники. За последние 30 лет человечество ничего не изобрело и не написало нового и стоящего, причины – в обесценивании авторства, в отсутствии развития законодательной базы в данном направлении.

----------

